# Milk cows anywhere near Austin, Texas??



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been searching of and on, high and low for the perfect family milk cow. I don't care if she's a trained older milker or a very young heifer that we'd need to raise up for a year before breeding and training her to stand for milking. Main concern is sweet disposition and reasonable cost. I have found jersey cows in milk for $1500 and $2000, but that seems like way too much money!! I have 2 young beef cross heifers now that a young milking breed heifer could be raised with, so she'd have good company. I know that not every milk breed heifer turns into a great milk cow, but I'd be willing to give it a shot. Anyone know of cows or heifers for sale in my part of Texas? Local auction barns are full of beef cows, but I've yet to see a milk cow that was in halfway decent condition. Every once in awhile, you'll see a holstien come through that is really only good for mcdonald's hamburgers because her udders and bag are so trashed.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I know it's a pretty far drive from the Austin area, but you might try the dairy sale at Sulphur Springs Texas. I've heard a lot of good things from buyers that have used them. They have a good website that can be accessed on google by typing in "sulphur springs texas dairy sale".


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Well....maybe not all the jerseys are so overpriced  ... I happen to have Sally....maybe you two are MADE FOR EACH OTHER???? Sally (reg. AJCA 3 year old) I have her since she was young. She's only been a pet. She's never calved. She is a small old fashioned jersey (her AI sire is the famous Generator HL Earl, sire of Biltmore Earl Bee, mother of Soldierboy Boomer Sooner) HIGH PRODUCTION milk lines. I've just kept Sally Good'in as a four-legged bovine daughter. I know the time has come that if she is ever to be a mom, it should be soon. (I have no access to a bull, and it's very hard to find an AI tech in our area) It hurts to think of letting her go, but I will to the right home. She loves calves (she and I both loved on and raised a bottle baby named Hattie) Sally is a gentle, sweetie. Has been raised with our nubians, the chickens, the barncats. (she isn't crazy about dogs, but tolerates our pyrs) A wonderful home is more important to me then money with this girl. I would let her go to the right home for $750. She is a beautiful, classic jersey. Very easy to handle, loves attention. Gentle enough for a newbie cow mom or dad. She is cycling regularly (spends every 19th day, calling to the ugly beefer bull up the road LOL) I'd much rather think of her as mother to a doe eyed jersey ! LOL. She's an easy keeper. I feed very little grain. Just a taste in the morning (cause she is jealous if the goats get some and she doesn't) other then that it's grass hay in winter, pasture the rest of the year. She is up to date on her shots. Has her bangs tag. 
We are located in central MO. just over the AR/MO border (on the MO side) 

Sally (the cream colored girl in back)

















susie
ages ago acres nubians


----------



## Sunraven (Jan 20, 2007)

How much milk do you want? Most dairy cows produce way more milk than the average family will use. If I were wanting to buy a family cow from a dairy I would consider a three titter that was being culled from the herd, they'd give plenty enough milk for a family and you could buy her at the meat/cull price rather than the high price she'd go for as a dairy cow. Also, you mention you have a couple beef heifers, you might consider milking them, if raised and handled from a young age they can be gentle and stand for milking. You probably wouldn't get as much milk as from a dairy bred cow but you'd have plenty for your family and probably enough extra for your calves. Depending on the breed the milk would probably have a higher butterfat content than the average Holstein, not sure how it would compare to a Jersey, they tend to be higher BF too.

Another thing to keep in mind is that even if you buy an old experienced cow from a dairy don't expect her to be calm and stand for hand milking! It would be an entirely new experience for her, most cows are milked in parlors tightly packed together with mechanical milkers put on from the side or from behind. Also, be wary of buying a cow from an auction, most of the time when we cull a cow it's because she has really bad mastitis (is a three/two titter) and has dropped in production, couldn't get her bred, is old, or is a bad kicker that doesn't produce enough to be bothered with. So do your research when buying at auction and if at all possible get up close to the cow so you can see her temperament, handle her udder, etc. Check for bad quarters and damaged tits, make sure there's no swelling, redness, or heat, strip some milk into your hands to check for clots/wateriness/or brownish color- that's mastitis. The first two I could deal with and medicate if just in one or two quarters and not too bad, but if you get the brownish color that's a sign of toxic mastitis and a very sick cow, she'll likely die pretty quick. We had one the other month that went from a few clots in a quarter, to brownish, to down, to dead in about four days. 

I could go on and on forever about milking cows so I reckon I better quit. If you have any questions let me know!
Here's a photo of one side of the parlor I milk in:


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

found another pic of Sally.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Sally is beautiful! And would probably fit right in on our farm....but how to get her from your place to mine?? It's probably 800 miles one way! If we could work out the logistics, would you be willing to take payments on her?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Farmergirl, it is a long ways from Austin to here. In the past when I've sold herifers to folks, everyone has used Zigler Transport to get them home. Emma went to KS. Hattie to Conroe TX. Sally is now sold. I have simply been overwhelmed by all the responses to my offer of her. As I posted on the barter board, I wish I had a dozen more just like her, so no one ended up cow-less. Good luck on finding the perfect jersey for your homestead.
susie
ages ago acres nubians
MO. Ozarks


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

I pmd you


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Go to Waco. There are some Jersey milk farms there. I used to live there for a year while I was attending school.


----------



## Billy Clyde (Jan 22, 2007)

Farmergirl, the Stephenville area is the dairy capital of Texas. The local university, Tarlton State, is part of the A&M system. The local newspaper is the Stephenville Empire-Tribune online, and you should be able to find your dairy cow. Just drive North on 183 to Lampasas and go North from there on Hwy. 281 another 75 miles to get to the area. Many of the dairies are south of Stephenville. You will also have a beautiful drive to enjoy. 

Billy Clyde


----------

